# Eating snow & loose stools



## bljohnson4 (Jul 7, 2012)

Hmmm...poor pup! I wouldn't think snow would make a difference in his poop. I know Cooper has to go out to pee lots more when he has been eating snow . Hope you get your pups issues figured out .


----------



## DieselDog (Oct 16, 2012)

I went through this with Diesel for a while. Not because of eating snow but just because he's a puppy. Their digestive system can be up and down for no apparent reason and that's what his would do. Not to mention he will pick up anything and everything off the ground! He's had more consistent ? as he is frowning but will still have some loose ones every now and then. I've added a tablespoon of pumpkin to his good and that seems to help as well.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## Ohiomom9977 (Jul 27, 2012)

DieselDog said:


> I went through this with Diesel for a while. Not because of eating snow but just because he's a puppy. Their digestive system can be up and down for no apparent reason and that's what his would do. Not to mention he will pick up anything and everything off the ground! He's had more consistent &#55357;&#56489; as he is frowning but will still have some loose ones every now and then. I've added a tablespoon of pumpkin to his good and that seems to help as well.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


Diesel is close in age to Charlie, maybe it is just because he's a puppy. He's doing better than he has on anything with the California Naturals. But for some reason every 3 days we get a loose stool. The stools aren't diarrhea, no real urgency with them and he's only having 2-3 stools a day. I'm ready to muzzle him outside - he picks up every leaf, etc. he can get his hands on! I'm pretty sure he thinks this snow is a buffet sent from God just for him!!!


----------



## DieselDog (Oct 16, 2012)

Ohiomom9977 said:


> Diesel is close in age to Charlie, maybe it is just because he's a puppy. He's doing better than he has on anything with the California Naturals. But for some reason every 3 days we get a loose stool. The stools aren't diarrhea, no real urgency with them and he's only having 2-3 stools a day. I'm ready to muzzle him outside - he picks up every leaf, etc. he can get his hands on! I'm pretty sure he thinks this snow is a buffet sent from God just for him!!!


He probably does! Diesel likes to pick up the big ice chunks from outside. I tried stopping him but then gave up. It is only frozen water anywho.... I talked to the vet about the loose stools and that's exactly what she told me. With all the random things they pick up and with just being a puppy (unpredictable poo) as long as he is still eating and drinking he should be ok. If it becomes REAL diarrhea and is consistent for a day or two to call OR if he stops drinking and being himself. The pumpkin has really helped too... More fiber. If you try it, make sure it's the 100% pumpkin not the pie filling pumpkin. I just get canned stuff ?


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## Ohiomom9977 (Jul 27, 2012)

DieselDog said:


> He probably does! Diesel likes to pick up the big ice chunks from outside. I tried stopping him but then gave up. It is only frozen water anywho.... I talked to the vet about the loose stools and that's exactly what she told me. With all the random things they pick up and with just being a puppy (unpredictable poo) as long as he is still eating and drinking he should be ok. If it becomes REAL diarrhea and is consistent for a day or two to call OR if he stops drinking and being himself. The pumpkin has really helped too... More fiber. If you try it, make sure it's the 100% pumpkin not the pie filling pumpkin. I just get canned stuff &#55357;&#56842;
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


It's so frustrating - the loose stool thing, as our last golden we got from a BYB and didn't have half the issues. We got him (our first dog) in early December of 2000 and had a very snowy winter that year - he never had diarrhea, food issues and could eat whatever without problems. I guess I never imagined all these problems with our second dog. Charlie's breeder said she's been breeding for 20 years and none of her dogs have ever had food issues and have always eaten plain old Iams (and that's pretty much the end of the help we've gotten from her). Our Charlie is sooooo extremely sensitive digestively. He's a awesome dog otherwise at least - excellent temperment and very handsome. I hope he outgrows the poopy problems.....


----------



## DieselDog (Oct 16, 2012)

Ohiomom9977 said:


> It's so frustrating - the loose stool thing, as our last golden we got from a BYB and didn't have half the issues. We got him (our first dog) in early December of 2000 and had a very snowy winter that year - he never had diarrhea, food issues and could eat whatever without problems. I guess I never imagined all these problems with our second dog. Charlie's breeder said she's been breeding for 20 years and none of her dogs have ever had food issues and have always eaten plain old Iams (and that's pretty much the end of the help we've gotten from her). Our Charlie is sooooo extremely sensitive digestively. He's a awesome dog otherwise at least - excellent temperment and very handsome. I hope he outgrows the poopy problems.....


I'm sure he will. Hang in there... Sounds like he's a happy, healthy guy and when the poop is solid you can do the happy poop dance! ???


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## Ohiomom9977 (Jul 27, 2012)

He's never acted at all like he doesn't feel good - even when he was having diarrhea at night on TOTW. I like the CN lamb and rice puppy - he's not gassy like he was on TOTW and he's not vomiting like he did on Iams and Pro Plan. And he's not super itchy like he was on the prescription food. He's only 49 lbs but he has been steadily gaining a pound or 2 a week.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Have you noticed a difference in his eating since the snow? IE eating faster for example? That could be the cause of softer stools.


----------



## Ohiomom9977 (Jul 27, 2012)

His stools have been fairly good the last week - maybe it was just the excitement of the snow initially. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bioteach (Nov 13, 2010)

Nugget is a desert dweller so when we take him up to the mountains he eats snow constantly (it's quite a novelty for him). When he does, he drinks less water to compensate. 

We have always added a blob of pumpkin to the top of his food and I am convinced that it makes a difference. As a puppy Nugget picked up and ate everything from chewed up sticks, leaves, bits of toys and even a rock or two but it did not seem to matter. Try the pumpkin and see if it works for your little guy.


----------

